

Show HN: Anybody want to take over this project? - jonperl
https://github.com/codebounty/codebounty

======
jonperl
When I first thought of the implementation for Code Bounty it was too cool not
to build. Working with Kevin and Ryan was a great experience and we all
learned a lot about meteor, paypal, chrome extensions, and bitcoins.

Way too late, after building it, I realized I liked the implementation but not
the concept.

Ryan and Kevin are busy with other things so I wanted to know if anybody is
interested in taking over / having this project?

It is open source here:
[https://github.com/codebounty/codebounty](https://github.com/codebounty/codebounty)

~~~
ForFreedom
What does it do?

------
mhndrcksn
Love it - would be really interested in hearing your story (where'd it start?
why give up the concept?). Might also want to list it at
[https://sideracket.com](https://sideracket.com) \- it's not a marketplace in
buy-sell terms, but it's a good place to put it up for adoption :)

~~~
jonperl
Thank you I will definitely check it out!

I am not looking to sell it, just give it away for anyone who will put in the
time.

------
jonperl
It is a chrome extension that makes it so you can add a monetary bounty to
GitHub issues, inside of GitHub.

It posts a comment on the issue with a dynamically generated image containing
the bounty amount and the status of the bounty.

------
shawnk
I would love more info from you about the project, I've been looking for
something interesting lately... Been kinda bored maybe this will help -
Thanks!

